# Red bellys gone black



## jaxx (Jun 2, 2006)

Quick question to those of you in the know.........I have 3 rbs 6 to 7" long aand they have turned black. Two of the three are fat. All three like to get in a beef about territory chasing each other around. Any thoughts? Is there a certain time of year P's breed?


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

My reds breed anytime of year. as far as yours go have you notices any fin slapping or them swimming real fast in place? any biting the substrate? or blowing it


----------



## jaxx (Jun 2, 2006)

TheTyeMan said:


> My reds breed anytime of year. as far as yours go have you notices any fin slapping or them swimming real fast in place? any biting the substrate? or blowing it


No blowing or biting the substrate. Here are some pics.......lets see how they come out.....
View attachment 109063
View attachment 109064
View attachment 109065


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

doesnt look like breeding to me srry


----------



## jaxx (Jun 2, 2006)

rocker said:


> doesnt look like breeding to me srry


Hey I'm not looking to get into breeding at this time but 2 of my fish seem to be on the fat side and then ther was the color change. Those were the cleanest pics I could get out of my camera. Any action shots came out a blur.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Yeah, I agree with rocker, if there is not any fin slapping, fanning the substrate, etc. I do not think breeding is going on.

Your p's are a great size!! Love the substrate!


----------



## jaxx (Jun 2, 2006)

Coldfire said:


> Yeah, I agree with rocker, if there is not any fin slapping, fanning the substrate, etc. I do not think breeding is going on.
> 
> Your p's are a great size!! Love the substrate!


I appreciate the compliment. Home Depot mexican beach pebble and course sand.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

jaxx said:


> doesnt look like breeding to me srry


Hey I'm not looking to get into breeding at this time but 2 of my fish seem to be on the fat side and then ther was the color change. Those were the cleanest pics I could get out of my camera. Any action shots came out a blur.
[/quote]
I say give them another month.I bet your gonna have eggs out your azz soon too.
how big is the tank?


----------



## lexi_lee (May 22, 2006)

your ps do look good tho


----------



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

Coldfire said:


> Yeah, I agree with rocker, if there is not any fin slapping, fanning the substrate, etc. I do not think breeding is going on.
> 
> Your p's are a great size!! Love the substrate!










oh sh*t!, im glad i looked in this thread, two of my reds are doing everything mentioned...opps


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

I love the look of P,s when they are breeding......


----------

